# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Ετοιμα για χρηση Ronja -οπτικα links

## ok_computer

Λοιπον πηρα το email :




> We offer TWISTER and Complete RONJA link.
> 
> TWISTER is basic unit that is connected to RX and TX module.
> TWISTER is send from store and no need aditional specifikation.
> Complete RONJA link is assembled specially to customer conditions.
> TWISTER is basic unit that is connected to RX and TX module.
> RX and TX are often screw up to distance, beam type, azimuth, etc.
> RX and TX module are mounted on holder, that is depend on mount point.
> 
> ...


Μαλλον εννοει τα 10 ετοιμα αντι για 5. Συνεπως ερχεται καπου στα 400 ευρω ανα λινκ. 
Σαν να παιρνεις 2 κεραιες -καλωδια-bridge ενα πραγμα ,απλα εχεις 10Mbit/s σταθερα , χωρις προβληματα θορυβου !!
Βεβαια το LOS ειναι απαραιτητο.
Τωρα για το θεμα της εγκαταστασης θελει ψαξιμο αλλα και ιδιαιτερα για το θεμα της στοχευσης....

Υπαρχει ενδιαφερον;;;

Για λεπτομεριες κοιταξτε:
http://ronja.twibright.com/main.php

----------


## lazy

Κάποτε που εγκαθιστούσαμε τέτοια (δουλεύοντας για εταιρία επικοινωνιών) είχα φάει απίστευτο λούκι για να κάνω λινκ σε 100μ.

Κάτι σαν να σκοπεύεις με πιάτο – feeder στα 20 κμ χωρίς reference point η εναλλακτικό τρόπο σκόπευσης.

Θέλει απίστευτα καλή Βάση (ακλόνητη εντελώς) αλλιώς θα χάνει το λινκ για πλάκα. Σε κάποιο παροχέα το '96 που τα είχαν βάλει σε 1,5 κμ απόσταση όταν φύσαγε έχανε το λινκ και ήθελε σφαλιάρες για να έρθει.Μετά βάλανε κοιλοδοκο και το σταθεροποιήσανε πλήρως και παρόλα αυτα σε δυνατούς ανέμους πάλι έχανε bandwidth

----------


## dti

Ενδιαφέρον σίγουρα υπάρχει αλλά η τιμή δεν είναι λίγο τσιμπημένη;
Ας μας πουν και τα παιδιά από την Κρήτη πώς εκτιμούν το κόστος.
Ίσως θα μπορούσε να προμηθευτεί ο Σύλλογος ένα ζευγάρι και να το δοκιμάσουμε (μαζί και τον προμηθευτή).

----------


## eaggelidis

200 euro το site δεν είναι πολλά.

Για μια grid + καλλώδιο + wgb / ap θέλεις τουλάχιστον 250 euro.

Το μόνο θέμα που βλέπω εγώ είναι η στόχευση.

Αν μπορούν να μας πούν πως μπορούμε να πετύχουμε σωστή στόχευση μάλλον παίζει.

Η

----------


## ok_computer

του εγραψα για καλυτερη τιμη !!!
Οταν μιλαμε για ενα λινκ ειναι 4 κομματια Ronja και 70 ωρες κατασκευης οπως γραφει και στο web-site...
Για να δουμε αν μπορουμε να αγορασουμε και τις βασεις ωστε να ειναι σταθεροτατα...

Οσο για την στοχευση γινεται ειδικο τροπο , λες και εισαι sniper στη ταρατσα και εχεις τη καραμπινα....

----------


## enaon

Αν γίνετε ας μας πει και κάποιος που τα έχει βάλει, ποσό φέγγουν αυτά τα πράγματα. Μην βγαίνει ο παππούς στο μπαλκόνι το βράδυ και βλέπει από απέναντι να αναβοσβήνουν κόκκινα φωτάκια, θα είναι πρόβλημα  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Αν γίνετε ας μας πει και κάποιος που τα έχει βάλει, ποσό φέγγουν αυτά τα πράγματα. Μην βγαίνει ο παππούς στο μπαλκόνι το βράδυ και βλέπει από απέναντι να αναβοσβήνουν κόκκινα φωτάκια, θα είναι πρόβλημα


Υπάρχει και το infrared (invisible)

----------


## ta03

Χμμ..Αν παρουμε χυμα τα υλικα απο αλλου ποσο θα μας παει?Εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα?Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι στην Κρητη τους πηγε 160ευρω ανα συστημα!

----------


## ok_computer

οταν λες χυμα τα υλικα ,τσεκαρε τι χρειαζεται να κανεις....

Μιλαμε πρεπει να σαι πολυ μαγκας ( βλεπε τα παιδια απο την κρητη+ τι εργαστηριο, υλικα,γνωση εχουν) για να μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις...

Ετσι νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερο να τα παρουμε και να τα τσεκαρουμε. Οταν δουμε οτι μας κανουν , παμε στο επομενο βημα που ειναι η συναρμολογηση.
Αν ειναι υλοποιησιμο και αυτο, τοτε φτιαχνουμε ολα τα κομματια μονοι μας και παραγγελνουμες μονο τα απαραιτητα...

----------


## papashark

Εγώ θα συμμετείχα μόνο και μόνο για την δοκιμή και την εμπειρία (lazer links και καλά, η απόλυτη glamouria  ::  ), αλλά ....  ::  

Ελπίζω να πάρουν κάποιοι από εσάς, για να έχω τουλάχιστον glamourάτους φίλους  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
> Κλείνοντας αναρωτιέμαι γιατί οι υπέρμαχοι της νομιμότητας στο awmn τηρούν σιγή ιχθύος. Γιατί αλήθεια?
> 
> 
> 
> *A A A* Ακόμα να καταλάβεις?
> 
> όταν βολεύεται κάποιος δύσκολα ξεβολεύεται... 
> ...


Παλιοκουτσομπόλες…. Μόνο τα thread περί Μ@λ@κι@ς διαβάζετε??? 

Το ΑΑΑ ου ου ου νομιμοποίητε από 1 Οκτωβρίου 2005. Οπότε σαφώς είναι ανώτερη λύση από κάτι τέτοιο όπως αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ… 100Mbit οταν και αν, με φαρδιά τσέπη, τεχνογνωσία η οποία είναι λειψή και δυσεύρετα υλικά… Έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα για τα ronja. 

Κατά τα άλλα με την βοήθεια ίσως άλλων πρωτοπόρων, να μπορέσουμε να συμπεριλάβουμε και τα optical στο παιχνίδι για λόγους ενδιαφέροντος αλλά και για να σας φύγει η κάψα για μαστόρεμα και μυρωδιά από κολλητήρι… είπαμε νοτ α μπαντ αιντια αλλά μόνο αυτό. Κατά κόρον δεν βλέπω τρελό ενδιαφέρον για το backbone. Ο κυριότερος κατασταλτικός παράγοντας ΕΙΝΑΙ η απόσταση…

Υποθετικά το δοκιμάζουμε ας πούμε στην Αγια…. Ποια λινκ θα μπορούσαν να βγουν, με τι κόστος, πόσες ώρες δουλειάς, με τι τεχνογνωσία, και ποιο θα ήταν το αποτέλεσμα από δικτυακής άποψης??? ??? Βλέποντας το δάσος…. Ως έχει τώρα άντε και 1 χρόνο μετά…

PS. Μην παρεξηγηθεί ο πληθυντικός … δεν αποφασίζω εγώ για κάτι …ομαδικά μιλάω πάντα… με εμένα και χωρίς εμένα.
PS2. Παίζω για λίγο τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου αν και μου αρέσει η ιδέα για την γνώση και την παρέα… άντε και για τα 10 full

----------


## Exoticom

NetTraptor έγραψε:



> Το ΑΑΑ ου ου ου νομιμοποίητε από 1 Οκτωβρίου 2005.


Και πάλι παράνομος θα είσαι και δέσμιος στις ορέξεις τις ΕΕττ...

----------


## ok_computer

dkounal ποιο ειναι το email του;

----------


## ok_computer

παντως ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι πολλα (που σιγουρα ειναι μεσα οι mods για παραδειγμα) δεν ενδιαφερονται για το ronja,ουτε για τη τεχνολογια αυτη γενικοτερα...

Εχω ζητησει τοσες φορες να γινει μια υποκατηγορια ,για να γινουν διαφορα topics αλλα δυστυχως εχουμε κολλησει στις αγγελιες....

νομιζω οτι σε πολλα σημεια στην αθηνα θα ειναι σωτηριο λογω του θορυβου, και οτι πρεπει να κοιταξουμε και αυτη τη τεχνολογια αν θελουμε να ειμαστε ανοιχτομυαλοι...

----------


## ta03

...Ακομα και για την εμπειρια και μονο ειναι καλο το ronja πιστευω!

----------


## dkounal

> dkounal ποιο ειναι το email του;


Jakub Hork

----------


## dti

> Εχω ζητησει τοσες φορες να γινει μια υποκατηγορια ,για να γινουν διαφορα topics αλλα δυστυχως εχουμε κολλησει στις αγγελιες....


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ, κι απορώ πώς δεν έχει ήδη μεταφερθεί τόσο καιρό σε μία νέα κατηγορία...

----------


## Pater_Familias

> παντως ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι πολλα (που σιγουρα ειναι μεσα οι mods για παραδειγμα) δεν ενδιαφερονται για το ronja,ουτε για τη τεχνολογια αυτη γενικοτερα...
> 
> Εχω ζητησει τοσες φορες να γινει μια υποκατηγορια ,για να γινουν διαφορα topics αλλα δυστυχως εχουμε κολλησει στις αγγελιες....
> 
> νομιζω οτι σε πολλα σημεια στην αθηνα θα ειναι σωτηριο λογω του θορυβου, και οτι πρεπει να κοιταξουμε και αυτη τη τεχνολογια αν θελουμε να ειμαστε ανοιχτομυαλοι...


Μην τα βάζετε με τους πιανίστες. Ζητήστε το από τους admins να σας ανοίξουν ενότητα.

----------


## ok_computer

εστειλα ηδη στο εμαιλ των mods.
δε βλεπω και καμια απαντηση....

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ok_computer
> 
> λοιπον ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να γινει μια καινουργια κατηγορια για οπτικα λινκς???
> 
> Να ειναι καπου υποκατηγορια....
> 
> Για να μπορουμε να μιλαμε για πολλα πραγματα ταυτοχρονα...
> Για τα chips ,για το Ronja, για την παραγγελια....
> 
> ...





> Ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε, Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε...

----------


## sotiris

> εστειλα ηδη στο εμαιλ των mods.
> δε βλεπω και καμια απαντηση....


Εμεις τι μπορουμε να κανουμε για αυτο το θεμα?
Στειλε ενα email στους admins να φτιαξουν μια νεα ενοτητα ή στο ΔΣ για να πει στους admins να φτιαξουν την κατηγορια ronja.

----------


## ok_computer

καλα ρε παιδια ...μη βαρατε!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::  

θα στειλω και σε αυτους....

----------


## ok_computer

εστειλα στους admins χτες εμαιλ και σημερα pm...
τιποτα....

ομως οπως φαινεται το θεμα εχει γραφειοκρατια...
το να ειναι απλως μια καλη ιδεα και να ενδιαφερει πολυ κοσμο δε φαινεται να ειναι αρκετο...
υπομονη παιδια.....

----------


## spirosco

οκ_κομπιουτερ, θα συμφωνησω με τα γραφομενα του Mernion:



> Αν προσθέσουμε και νέα κατηγορία για αυτό (που ακόμα δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί καν) θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και μια κατηγορία για το κάθε τι που ετοιμάζεται... Αν με το καλό δουλέψει και το χρησιμοποιήσουμε στο awmn, τότε κάπου θα βρούμε χώρο και γι' αυτό.


Ανοιξτε λοιπον οσα topics χρειαζεστε στο Hardware reviews, ανταλαξτε εκει τις πληροφοριες σας
κι οταν αρχισει να υλοποιειται ωστε να υπαρχει και νοημα για νεα υποενοτητα, τοτε την δημιουργουμε.
Η αρχη μπορει να γινει μεταφεροντας κι αυτο το topic στο Hardware reviews και ας ανοιξει ενα νεο εδω
σε περιπτωση ομαδικης ή whatever.

----------


## ok_computer

εστειλα το παρακατω μαιλ στον nesailor :




> Γεια σου Δημητρη,
> 
> Αρχικα νομιζω οτι μια υποκατηγορια για οπτικα δικτυα θα ηταν καλο να υπηρχε. Να μη χανεται τοση πληροφορια που ειναι τοσο ειδικευμενη αλλα να ενθαρυνθει η προσπαθεια να γινει κατι.
> Δεν ειναι κατι τετελεσμενο οτι θα γινει και δε του δωσουμε μια ωθηση πως περιμενεις να παρει θαρρος καποιος να ξεκινησει κατι;
> Ειναι μια διαφορετικη τεχνολογια και οσο να το κανουμε χρειαζεται μια σχετικα ιδιαιτερη αντιμετωπιση.Να δειξουμε οτι εχει ενα βαρος, δεν ειναι ακομα μια ιδεα. 
> Γιατι τα οπτικα εχουν ιδιαιτερη φιλοσοφια και αν το ακουσεις καπου απλα φαινεται οτι ειναι κατι απιαστο....
> Οσο για τη κρισιμη μαζα εχουμε των κρητικων .Φτανει και περισσευει. Αμα τους δωσουμε και λιγο χωρο ξεχωρο θα ερχονται και θα γραφουν , θα μας βοηθουν και θα προσεχουν την κατηγορια "οπτικα links " και οχι το υπολοιπο φορουμ που δε τους απασχολει.
> Ετσι προτεινω να γινει αυτη η υποκατηγορια ,εξαλλου δε θα χασουμε κατι και δεν επιμβαρυνει κατι στο φορουμ, καθε αλλο...
> Μπορει να εχει δραστικη επιδραση..
> ...


Αν ειμαι ο μονος που το πιστευει αυτο πασσο, αλλα και αφου υπαρχει κοσμος που το υποστηριζει γιατι να μπει. 
Εξαλλου αν εχει καλες βασεις , μπορει και να χτισεις απο πανω του 1 οροφο και μετα και αλοους 2.
Αν δεν εχει, επειτα θα ειναι πιο περιπλοκο και πιο χρονοβορο , να ψαχνουμε , να κοβουμε κλπ....

----------


## sotiris

ok_computer
εγω συμφωνω με την προταση σου, σαν πρωτο βημα θα μεταφερω αυτο το τοπικ στην ενοτητα Hardware, τωρα για τα περισσοτερα δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα αλλο.

αλλαξα λιγο και τον τιτλο για να μην παραπεμπει σε ομαδικη, εαν προχωρησει ανοιξε νεο τοπικ στις ομαδικες.

ΥΓ: στειλε το email αυτο και στο ΔΣ.

----------


## ok_computer

> ok_computer
> 
> ΥΓ: στειλε το email αυτο και στο ΔΣ.


οχι, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι απλα θα γινει, δε χρειαζεται να υποδειχθει απο καποιον...

εξαλλου αυτο το thread ειναι λιγο ασχετο , γιατι εχουν αλλαξει οι εξελιξεις....

οπως και ο τιτλος.δεν θα ειναι ετοιμα τα ronja.....

----------


## sotiris

Κοιτα, οπως ειναι τα πραγματα τωρα, μπορεις να κανεις τα εξης:

να μην κανεις τιποτα

να αλλαξεις μονος σου τον τιτλο, σε κατι που σου αρεσει, αφου δικο σου ειναι το πρωτο ποστ

να το αφησεις αυτο εδω και να ανοιξεις ενα καινουργιο με σωστοτερη πληροφορια και σωστοτερο τιτλο, μια που εσυ φαινεται οτι ασχολεισαι με το θεμα.

να ανοιξεις και ενα ακομη στις αγγελιες για να προχωρησει η αγορα του εξοπλισμου

----------


## ok_computer

μου ηρθε αυτο :




> Hi,
> 
> we can only send you the Twister, RX and TX PCBs, which are officially
> offered in ronjashop.com. Further, if you want large volume of 130mm lens or
> large volume of diods, we can get hold of and send you it. But
> unfortunately, we aren't offering complete Ronjas now.  
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...

----------


## trendy

Οι τιμές στο ronjashop είναι αρκετά χαμηλές. Πχ εγώ αν πάρω pcb για twister, tx & rx με όλα τα μεταφορικά δικά μου μου βγαίνουν ~45€. Μετά είναι θέμα αντιστάσεων, πυκνωτών, ολοκληρωμένων, φακών και σωλήνων.

----------


## Acinonyx

Εγώ τους φακούς φοβάμαι...  ::  Που θα τους βρούμε στην Ελλάδα; Πρέπει να βρούμε τι κονέ έχουμε σε κάθε τομέα, ηλεκτρονικό, οπτικό, μηχανολογικό και να δούμε τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ο καθένας.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Εγώ τους φακούς φοβάμαι...  Που θα τους βρούμε στην Ελλάδα; Πρέπει να βρούμε τι κονέ έχουμε σε κάθε τομέα, ηλεκτρονικό, οπτικό, μηχανολογικό και να δούμε τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ο καθένας.


Έχω φίλο με οπτικά. Ίσως να βοηθήσει.

----------


## trendy

> Εγώ τους φακούς φοβάμαι...  Που θα τους βρούμε στην Ελλάδα; Πρέπει να βρούμε τι κονέ έχουμε σε κάθε τομέα, ηλεκτρονικό, οπτικό, μηχανολογικό και να δούμε τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ο καθένας.


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=182463#182463
Από αυτόν μπορούμε να παραγγείλουμε και τους φακούς, ίσως και ό,τι ακόμα δε βρίσκεται εύκολα στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## ta03

Τα παιδια στην Κρητη εχουν βρει φακους?Και αν ναι απο που?

----------


## trendy

Διαβάστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικά το thread...
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=182107#182107

----------

